# Welcome Ty x Towhee pups



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Born this morning, 4 boys and 4 girls


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sooooooooo adorable. What a nice sight, and a great thing to that mom and babies are fine! I missed who Ty is????


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww!! Congratulations!!!!! They're so cute


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Towhee looks like such a good momma, beautiful family! Congrats!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Awwww, They're so cute!

Congrats!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ty is one of Kathi & Chuck Schapp's Foxrun dogs (beautiful dog & mover)-

Pedigree: Ty and Towhee




Ljilly28 said:


> Sooooooooo adorable. What a nice sight, and a great thing to that mom and babies are fine! I missed who Ty is????


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable! Congratulations! I love her facial expression in that second picture. I can't wait to see many more pictures of these little angels!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! So cute!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow dad is very handsome! Mom is pretty, dad is handsome.. you KNOW the pups will be adorable


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Is Kathi keeping one?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Grandma! What a great bunch of Spuds. Towhee looks good after all that hard work.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to all!! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, mom and babies are so beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think she plans to right now, but she cannot wait to see them  




inge said:


> Congratulations! Is Kathi keeping one?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations again!!!!! how exciting!!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, mom and pups are gorgeous.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone!! How exciting! Plus, it's going to be a lot of fun in the coming 8 weeks with 17 new puppies between Basil and Towhee, all born within a couple of days of one another! I'm going to develop a major case of puppy fever myself!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats! Our pups can grow up together on the forum! Are you keeping one?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - days apart 

I will be waiting a few years for a puppy to keep - the breeding is already planned, but neither of us is ready for a pup yet (if she decides to keep one herself too). 



Sally's Mom said:


> Congrats! Our pups can grow up together on the forum! Are you keeping one?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Mom and puppies look beautiful! Congrats, Grandma!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful litter!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations! So many beautiful puppies and moms on the forum...it's giving me puppy fever and I _never_ get puppy fever. I can't wait to see more, (and _more_), pictures and watch them all grow up.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooooh! So squishy!!!

Are you going to set up a puppy cam??? :wavey:


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Congratulations to everyone!! How exciting! Plus, it's going to be a lot of fun in the coming 8 weeks with 17 new puppies between Basil and Towhee, all born within a couple of days of one another! *I'm going to develop a major case of puppy fever* myself!


Me too!!!
I can't wait till I get my girl! Seeing all these ADORABLE puppies makes me even more excited!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oooooh! So squishy!!!
> 
> Are you going to set up a puppy cam??? :wavey:


oOOooo I hope you set up a puppy cam! 'course I'll never get my chores done... But it'd be SOOO worth it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL, sorry but no .. I would never get anything done and Towhee and the pups are in really great hands.

ETA: Towhee was pretty good at the whole mama thing yesterday but was not completely understanding that ALL ends of the pups needed licking & cleaning .. this morning I received the following update from Barb....
_
'well, saturday morning, and Towhee has it all figured out. She loves motherhood. She has the poop detail totally cleaned up. She knows how to gently slide into the pile. She wont move, unless you take the pups and put them in a pile, put a leash on her, and drag her out. Then she bangs at the gate to come back in, not bothering to pee or poop. And she loves to eat.' 
 _


Sweet Girl said:


> Oooooh! So squishy!!!
> 
> Are you going to set up a puppy cam??? :wavey:


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jul 23, 2012)

Just too cute!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw this - Congratulations! So glad that Towhee is happy and healthy and things are going well. Thank you so much for sharing the photos, this is the closest most of us will ever come to having puppies and it's so neat to get a glimpse of those little cuties. Can't wait for the updates!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

You and the other breeders are so awesome for sharing this with us. Thank you so much. Just can't get enough of these baby pics.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

I have to tell you though, I am not a breeder. Barb (Sunfire Goldens) is Towhee's breeder and is taking care of my Towhee girl and her pups - the whelping, the raising etc. I can visit as often as I like -she lives 20 minutes from where I work plus on I can run up weekends. 

In my visit on Friday, I can see why most breeders don't take that many pics - they are very, very busy. Cleaning, dragging the moms away from the pups to eat, poop & pee, counting the pups, cleaning etc.



Suni52 said:


> You and the other breeders are so awesome for sharing this with us. Thank you so much. Just can't get enough of these baby pics.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad the pups are doing so well and I understand about the breeders being too busy to take a lot of photos. I'm glad you get to visit them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Collage*

I confess - I am a bit restless and looking for creative ways to capture my Towhee's pups. I found a fun collage maker (Kizoa) and have been playing since it is still too early to fire up the vacuum, the grass is too wet to work the dogs and it is hours before I leave to visit Towhee.

Anyway, I think I kind of like this ...


----------



## marleydog (Jul 12, 2012)

aww gorgeous pups, glad they are doing well x


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OOH, Nice choice! I spent many a show hiding from Copley and playing kissy face games with grampa Penuche, who I think is so very wonderful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad to hear mom and pups are doing well! I would have guessed Towhee would be a natural mom, and I would have been right!
Are all the puppies spoken for?


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What beautiful pups! Congrats


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe so, but there may be a boy or 2 available. Since Towhee had twice as many as Barb expected things are changing by the day! There is interest in this litter with deposits coming in, that I know. One girl may be held back beyond the 8 week time for consideration into an obedience home.

There are a few probable/possible obedience homes looking at the Ty x Towhee litter so it really depends on how the pups test out - this litter should be beautiful, well built, agile and smart but have a strong desire to please - neither Towhee nor Ty is hard headed nor overly needy  

I do need to mention, that if anyone is considering a pup from this litter, I am not the contact person .. Barb or Mike from Sunfire Goldens would be. 

BTW: Towhee was really torn today - me or the pups - she was leaping like a gazelle to get to my truck; she probably thought I had Casey and Faelan with me but they were off hiking. It was great to see her so active and happy  Mike said she started dancing & barking when my truck was coming up the driveway  Of course she started digging though and got herself all dirty, so my pics from today will probably be kept private LOL. Changed my mind - I thought you've probably all seen muddy dogs ...






hotel4dogs said:


> So glad to hear mom and pups are doing well! I would have guessed Towhee would be a natural mom, and I would have been right!
> Are all the puppies spoken for?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*4 days old*

Ms Towhee and her young ones; she is such a good girl...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooh, was hoping there'd be a new picture or two today. They are all beautiful. Towhee looks like such a great mama. How old is she? I forget. I believe this is her first litter, yes?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are growing so fast!! LOL

Towhee turned 4 in March and this is her first litter  She is doing a great job, although I hear she gets noisy when she hears my truck coming up the driveway for visiting  





OutWest said:


> Ooooh, was hoping there'd be a new picture or two today. They are all beautiful. Towhee looks like such a great mama. How old is she? I forget. I believe this is her first litter, yes?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they just melt my heart!! what beautiful pups, and of course, you know I just adore Ms. Towhee!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Of course I knew Towhee had her puppies, but I don't know how I missed the thread about it. It must be like puppy heaven at Barb's house right now (good thing I am half a country away).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Jodie - you have no idea 

Okay - LOL - now you have some idea .... coming to CT anytime soon???????????????????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - how do you like the kicking action going on from the little one on the left?? LOL

And a video - I can't seem to prevent YouTube from pixelating it, but it shows a bit of Towhee on the zoom in the field ...









hotel4dogs said:


> they just melt my heart!! what beautiful pups, and of course, you know I just adore Ms. Towhee!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet mom and pups, nothing cuter in the world. Congratulations.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A week old tomorrow*

time is flying!
Here is a shot of Towhee in the field and a shot of the pups not realizing mom is back and peacefully sleeping - their little pads are black  so cute


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the "PUPDATES"! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is beautiful. The pups look great!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, they are all just so gorgeous!! Towhee looks happy and the pups are just so sweet sleeping! Some of them are showing their jelly bellies!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww.....so cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*11 days old already*

and Ms Towhee is doing great 

A few pics of the sleeping babies 
All the pups, the boys (light to red and near the water bucket) and the girls (medium)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a difference in color! They like very roly poly, so mama is doing a good job!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice update! Thanks .. they are getting so big..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, they're getting big and so beautiful!

Love the pup with the white crest on it's head, just precious!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - the white blaze will fade. They have been moved into the air conditioning and Barb was telling me they are quite vocal about their displeasure when it is turned off in the evening LOL

Ms Towhee is torn - happy to see me and wanting to go for a walk but then .. she realizes she is getting away from her pups and heads back inside - of course today she stole the cat's food on her way back to her pups LOL 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the new pictures, they're getting big and so beautiful!
> 
> Love the pup with the white crest on it's head, just precious!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are more and more precious by the day. Are you keeping ALL of them? I know I sure would be tempted


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The pups sure are cute. Happy to hear everyone is doing so well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love to see that they are growing so big and strong! I haven't seen very many photos of Towhee holding still  I can't get over what a gorgeous girl she is... love her look. Thanks for keeping us updated with photos, I'm really looking forward to some videos of those pups in a couple week, bet they'll be all over the place!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Their eyes are starting to open and a few have their ears opening too 
Towhee is usually in motion LOL Yes she can be calm, but she really loves movement and activity.

@Barb - ha! Can you just picture me with 11 dogs ????? I can't - and just think how disappointed the folks who are or have sent deposits would be....




nolefan said:


> Love to see that they are growing so big and strong! I haven't seen very many photos of Towhee holding still  I can't get over what a gorgeous girl she is... love her look. Thanks for keeping us updated with photos, I'm really looking forward to some videos of those pups in a couple week, bet they'll be all over the place!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Their eyes are starting to open and a few have their ears opening too
> Towhee is usually in motion LOL Yes she can be calm, but she really loves movement and activity.
> 
> @Barb - ha! Can you just picture me with 11 dogs ????? I can't - and just think how disappointed the folks who are or have sent deposits would be....


I can picture you with 11 dogs, but probably not 8 puppies at the same time!:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

All adorable especially the red males


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So so,precious. I love to watch them grow! Isn't it fun?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are adorable!! I love all these puppy pictures!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So beautiful. I don't know how you can part with them.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww they are so cute. i love little red goldens.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, it really is  I am waiting for them to open their eyes, take their first steps, start playing etc.

It is also very interesting to see just how seriously Ms Towhee is taking her job as mom. My playful exuberant Towhee is very, very serious about her mothering duties!



Sally's Mom said:


> So so,precious. I love to watch them grow! Isn't it fun?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*13 days old*

no pictures today. The reason?

Wonder. Plain wonder and amazement. Their eyes are opening, their ears are unfolding and a few are walking - well kind of walking but navigating around off their bellies and on their feet.

Towhee is still not ready to go for walks any distance from them but still looks great. I learned some about some of the prospective owners and I'm impressed. They should have amazing lives.

ETA: There are a few boys available.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love reading your updates! 

Maybe soon some photos? I'm eagerly awaiting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  Little does Ms Towhee know, but my agility instructor and I are working on our plan to help her regain her girlish figure LOL 

Ball work, peanut work, those balance pod thingees etc. 

ETA: Charging up my 'real' camera  The Nikon 300s.

Changes are coming J Barb will be away (showing in Canada) so she is schooling me to try my hand at a few things for the pups LOL
Next week, the pups will be old enough to be brought outside; just in a small space like a laundry basket but outside to smell the fresh air and feel the sun .. Yay !!

And … drumroll .. food introduction! Well just a taste really but I can crate Ms Towhee to introduce the pups to the food – she gets clean up detail, not me J

So, they soon start to be introduced to all kinds of things – they have already been introduced to soft towels, our hands and of course Ms Towhee; they receive their first nail trim today and next get to go outdoors for sun & breeze - sheltered by umbrellas but still outside, then foods, food & water bowls, toys, grass, dirt and before I know it, they will be learning stairs, decks, birds and water. They have the sounds of gunshots from a neighbors and when allowed outside they will be closer to the sound.

The older pups already come running when my truck pulls in the driveway and love nibbling – soon my Towhee’s pups will come running JJ



Dallas Gold said:


> I love reading your updates!
> 
> Maybe soon some photos? I'm eagerly awaiting!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Two people in training last night said they are getting Sunfire pups soon, I got ALL excited, hoping I would get to watch one or more of the Towhee x Ty pups...but they both are from other litters. DRAT!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - Barb mentioned she may be taking a road trip since she has 4, yes 4, pups heading to IL soon. But none (so far) from the Ty x Towhee litter. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Two people in training last night said they are getting Sunfire pups soon, I got ALL excited, hoping I would get to watch one or more of the Towhee x Ty pups...but they both are from other litters. DRAT!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*15 days old - walking & talking*

finding comfort with each other and beginning to explore their new world. Ms Towhee is blowing coat big time and rumpling the towels for the coolness of the pool but here are a few videos I thought I might share. They are in both air conditioning and have fans on to keep them cool and still Towhee pushes aside any blankies, towels etc.

Sleeping beauties





I'm walking, yes indeed & talking


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, the look on mamas face in the 2nd picture says it all! Congrats to all ♥


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A few still shots at 15 days old (Aug 12 2012)*

I think they're cute  The lighting is dim so the focus is not the best .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The babies are so adorable. Finn came running to hear them talk.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are just precious! The pup in the first video is quite a talker! 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They remind me of my brood. When I turned the video on, Mantha, Tiki, and Mick all tried to climb into my iPad!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> They remind me of my brood. When I turned the video on, Mantha, Tiki, and Mick all tried to climb into my iPad!


So would a recording of a puppy's litter mates noise be a good idea to get before bringing a puppy home--to play for the first few days?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL I think I prefer the old idea of a ticking alarm clock  Soon they'll be barking and yowling!

This crew will already be moving to accommodations with higher walls probably tomorrow.



Dallas Gold said:


> So would a recording of a puppy's litter mates noise be a good idea to get before bringing a puppy home--to play for the first few days?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - have to share 

Just learned that one of the 'innocent looking Towhee pups' has already jumped out of the pool .... did I mention Barb thought they'd have to be moved soon heeheehee love it .. agility pups in the making!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Congratulations - are they all spoken for?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine all want to help the crying babies. Buddy even started whimpering himself out of sympathy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This thread brings me such grins and such a warm heart! Keep the photos and videos coming!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna and I enjoyed the video. She came running to watch with me! : )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

There are a few available; one or possibly two boys are available and a girl might be - while verbally spoken for there has been no written follow up so the people may have changed their minds.




merryh said:


> Congratulations - are they all spoken for?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess and Liza came running from the other side of the house when I watched the video! I think I am going to use it for recall training...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just now seeing this!! Soo adorable!! Towhee looks so proud of her new babies. What a great even split too between genders! A breeder's dream


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You are a star for keeping up with photos and videos for us!! I just love those sweet puppy faces. It's so funny to see them stumbling around like little drunks. So amazing to see how they grow. Thank you!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am just like a proud momma 

I have more videos that are just so cute - like the pups on Tues were starting to air scent and trying to figure out exactly how they might reach up to Towhee's belly when she was standing LOL but the lighting is still dim to try to replicate what would be happening in nature - Saturday they are going to be introduced to food  I've been instructed to take Towhee outside and keep her away from the pups, then take the puppies outside so they can start getting to know the sun and breezes ... and then to let the games begin with well soaked food - Towhee cannot rejoin her pups until her clean up duties are required  

Needless to say, I have cleared my schedule for this weekend 

ETA: They have figured out the standing milk bar  



nolefan said:


> You are a star for keeping up with photos and videos for us!! I just love those sweet puppy faces. It's so funny to see them stumbling around like little drunks. So amazing to see how they grow. Thank you!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Those pups keep mussing her coat LOL .. I had just combed her out a few minutes before (video being referenced is removed) and now I know why it is getting so mussed :wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are so cute!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

They're getting so big.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*3 weeks old*

and what an exciting day for all. Towhee got to take a walk, have a manicure & pedicure and learn a fun new clean up duty for her pups.

Her pups went outside for the first time, safe & snug in a laundry basket. They felt the sun, the shade and the breeze. They heard other dogs and gun shots from afar. And they were introduced to food - I think they quite liked that!!

I took a few pictures (Towhee was perhaps a bit over zealous in cleaning her pups).


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunrise said:


> and what an exciting day for all. Towhee got to take a walk, have a manicure & pedicure and learn a fun new clean up duty for her pups.
> 
> Her pups went outside for the first time, safe & snug in a laundry basket. They felt the sun, the shade and the breeze. They heard other dogs and gun shots from afar. And they were introduced to food - I think they quite liked that!!
> 
> I took a few pictures (Towhee was perhaps a bit over zealous in cleaning her pups).


Roxy still loves her laundry basket 

They are adorable . Towhee is a good mama for making sure the babies are **** and span


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like puppy heaven to me... Such tidy little chubba chubbas...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And the video... I was chatting on the phone and yakking to Towhee & Bill so I added music (my software gives the option of music, video or both - not neither). 

8 pups introduced to food - I thought the ones who figured out licking the food off their siblings was just as fun was priceless, but then I am probably biased. Glad the pool is readily cleaned


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks about right!!,


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the new photos and video! What a group, they are so darn cute! I love the visual - puppy spread eagle face down on that food bowl. Hilarious  Thank so much for the update, they are beautiful babies


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Super cute, even at that size!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hello World*

22 days old and wondering about the world outside


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't believe I missed all of this...just got caught up on all the pictures and video's. They are so darn cute. Glad everything is going well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New pictures and video are fantastic. The pups are so beautiful, getting so cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*sigh* they grow soooo fast. They get cuter by the day, though!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cutest picture of all!!! Just showed my 15 year old daughter the last laundry basket shot and I thought she was going to fall off the couch... It's a good thing I'm not ready for a puppy yet....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are so darn cute!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - he reminded me of a periscope - 'Is this the way out, hang on guys, let me check it out and get back to you' either that or 'I think I can'

They are quickly figuring out how to get out of things - when I got there yesterday there were 5 pups who had gotten out of the larger/higher pool and were waiting by the baby gate with Ms Towhee, Ms Towhee was waiting for me while the pups I am sure were waiting to _EAT_. I think they will be going out in an XPen next, but still being carried in a laundry basket.




nolefan said:


> Cutest picture of all!!! Just showed my 15 year old daughter the last laundry basket shot and I thought she was going to fall off the couch... It's a good thing I'm not ready for a puppy yet....


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Did you say a girl might be available?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There might be a girl available. Barb is just back from a dog show in Canada so is still sorting through mail and emails etc.



GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> Did you say a girl might be available?


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I have had Puppy fever for too long. I have resisted looking for breeders in my area figuring that the perfect puppy will find me just as my Georgia did. What is the litter theme?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No theme 

Sunfire litters don't usually have a theme, just great pups :wavey:



GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> I have had Puppy fever for too long. I have resisted looking for breeders in my area figuring that the perfect puppy will find me just as my Georgia did. What is the litter theme?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are so adorable!! Riley loves listening to them - he comes flying over every time I watch one of these videos!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just back from visiting and they are exploring their voices by barking & growling now. They will be moved out of the bedroom soon ::

And every single one of them was out of the pool LOL they will be starting to spend time in the outdoor playscapes and learning about grass, dirt, toys etc. And they are being moved to an indoor play area as well. 

They are growing so fast - by the day they are bigger and have more dogality.

Barb mentioned that probably tomorrow they will be graduated to puppy feeding bowls (rather than plates or bakeware that is pretty much flat); they are eating so well.



vcm5 said:


> They are so adorable!! Riley loves listening to them - he comes flying over every time I watch one of these videos!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love hearing puppies bark and growl. Sometimes they look so surprised! Did I just do that???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

O my goodness. Sometime between yesterday and today, perhaps in the overnight hours, the little turned into full fledged, adorable puppies. Exploring, seemingly much larger and perhaps fluffier little puppies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> O my goodness. Sometime between yesterday and today, perhaps in the overnight hours, the little turned into full fledged, adorable puppies. Exploring, seemingly much larger and perhaps fluffier little puppies.


Where are the photos of the full fledged adorable puppies--so we can judge for ourselves?? Not that we don't take your word for it...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins. No camera today since it was an almost all about Towhee visit. But, honest, I was amazed at the difference a day made...food must really agree with them


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Grins. No camera today since it was an almost all about Towhee visit. But, honest, I was amazed at the difference a day made...food must really agree with them


Well...OK...but please take at least one photo for us tomorrow so we can see for ourselves!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I took pictures but after looking at them, I started wondering when they can have baths (just kidding, I know they cannot have baths yet) - I only had Towhee out for 1/2 hour and they were in the water pails splashing each other and generally being cute but messy ... but here are a few shots dirty and all.

As you can probably see, they are being introduced to toys and are little monkeys - they will be moving again soon to their playscapes and XPens and or solid walls several feet high for nighttimes.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's fun to see your pups! Mine are so sweet and soooo stinky first thing in the AM.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!! So have you given baths yet? I am amazed at how dirty they get and need to give Ms Towhee way more credit thatn I thought LOL



Sally's Mom said:


> It's fun to see your pups! Mine are so sweet and soooo stinky first thing in the AM.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for the photos!! You are right--they are just adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My reality is to brush out the grossness. Then when I put them outside, it helps as well. Just loving the pups...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppies were outside for the first time today in the XPen - they had a pool and towels too as a transitioning step, but were outside in the dirt and grass for the very first time. What beauties they are. Even Barb was mentioning to some potential puppy buyers that their sire's show lines combined with Towhee's looks are appearing to be a happy combination.

I had an agility trial that ran the EXC classes early so was done by noon (if happiness and attitude count, Faelan ruled  ) so headed up with Faelan in the Xterra. Towhee was very, very happy to see and play with him for awhile but then there were people near her pups!! She seemed a bit concerned that her pups were outside behind an XPen and there were strangers around so she had to check them out and now they are her friends for life LOL


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

They are SO cute!! I can't wait to pick up my little boy!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Goldens4Life said:


> They are SO cute!! I can't wait to pick up my little boy!!!


Lucky you, a Towhee puppy. We will need lots to pictures!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

That will not be a problem!  He already has a basket full of toys and I don't have him yet! My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy, I can't go anywhere without picking up something for him! Waiting is so hard! :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How great  Do you know if your pup will be dark, light or one of the medium boys? 

You have actually gotten to watch them grow - now I have to check to see if my video from yesterday came out 



Goldens4Life said:


> They are SO cute!! I can't wait to pick up my little boy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A quick, unedited flip video from yesterday. 

The pups are 4 weeks old and outside on the ground for their first time - they have their pool, newspapers etc to give them something familiar but seem already happy to be playing in the dirt and eating grass  

There were visitors plus other dogs the pups got to hear, smell & see as well as a few prospective puppy people who were able to hold them.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

I know they are getting so big! I check all the time to see if there is updates!! We are getting one of the lighter males or medium males. 

The video is so adorable, I can't believe how fluffy and big they have gotten! I definitely wish I lived closer to be able to visit them!! 

Thanks for all the time you are taking to post updates and pictures too!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gee, they are so big and round. It's amazing to watch them develop!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my! What gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so, so, so sweet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So gorgeous and promising!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got caught up on the thread. I didn't realize there were updates after the original photos, so I hadn't come back in the last month. It's probably just as well that I didn't keep seeing "there are boys available" posts, though, since it's become a bit hard to remember why I only have two dogs and keep saying we can't have a third.

They are just gorgeous, and there's nothing I like better than a working dog with excellent type. Must. Stay. Away. From. This. Litter.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, come on, Tippy...just look at your siggie: a third little redhead in the middle would look so nice!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - beauty & brains hopefully.



Ljilly28 said:


> So gorgeous and promising!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*5 weeks old today*

3 more people will be visiting my Towhee's pups this afternoon. They are quickly becoming their own little puppies with opinions and abilities. I took several videos with my Flip recorder today so the editing is non-existant and I discovered it can be very hard to scratch chins and keep the camera steady LOL but watching them develop is fascinating to me.

Anyway, today is hot so they are under shade umbrellas but are clambering around, rough housing, looking out to Ms Towhee's favorite clump of bushes to root around in - a few clips you can see Ms Towhee in and a few more you cannot see her but can hear her. Ms Towhee is already drying and tightening up so she is doing well, the pups are doing well and I cannot wait to have her home  Selfish I know but I miss my girlie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

More videos


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaaaaah...seeing those puppies releases the endorphins! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Those video's were adorable. They have Gunner and Honey running around the house looking for those sweet looking puppies...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the new video, they just get cuter and cuter! I am glad to hear Towhee is doing so well, I can't imagine how tough it's been to have her gone so long. Very lucky she was so close you could visit, but still hard. I sure am going to miss these puppy photos when they've gone to their homes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And the final 2 from today


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

They have such personality. So tempting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There is at least one GRF member who is counting the days until a pup joins her home  So perhaps some videos will continue to be posted.



nolefan said:


> Love the new video, they just get cuter and cuter! I am glad to hear Towhee is doing so well, I can't imagine how tough it's been to have her gone so long. Very lucky she was so close you could visit, but still hard. I sure am going to miss these puppy photos when they've gone to their homes.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are soooo cute!!! I don't know which one will be mine, but I think I have fallen in love with all of them!! I can't get enough!! 

And yes I actually have a countdown on my phone til when I can pick him up! The days seem to be going by slower the closer it gets!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhhh I'm going to miss the pup pups when they've gone home and grown up. Hope someone else has some more soon....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The time has come  Towhee can come home YAY!!!

She literally broke out of her room today when I was leaving and Barb and I discussed how ready she was to come home and how much the pups still might need her. Well the pups are full fledged little dogs and she is no longer nursing them even at night - in fact she is dried up and is not going into the puppy pen, she visits and they play and such but she is a girl who needs to be active and her pups no longer need her ... she gets to come home 

The pups are so active now, they are figuring out how to climb up and under everything and are the cutest little dogs - fluffing out nicely, more curious and braver by the minute! There is one male who is available again due to a family problem with his prospective home but I am sure his perfect home is out there ; there has to be a reason why this has now happened twice ;


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy you get your Towhee back!! What a happy reunion!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

YAY! I don't know how you lived so long without her :-(

Welcome home Ms. Towhee.  
Casey and Faelan are in for a great surprise!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Awww yay!! I'm glad she gets to go home! Does this mean I can pick my boy up sooner ;-) lol only joking I am so excited I can hardly wait!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too funny  I am thinking the answer would be ' No '. The pups may not need Ms Towhee but they do need each other for all their early lessons ... And introductions to the right things at the right times.

I did take a video that may have come out okay; oh you are in for a treat - they are precious little monkeys - might be good agility dogs 




Goldens4Life said:


> Awww yay!! I'm glad she gets to go home! Does this mean I can pick my boy up sooner ;-) lol only joking I am so excited I can hardly wait!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Awww, my favorite video was the 3 puppies playing and tackling the one little boy! I definitely want to try and do agility with him. I've never done anything like that before but a lady I know trains dogs and does agility so I am going to check into that too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Miss Towhee this morning? I hope she's happy back at home with her family!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she is so happy  The boys are out of their minds with delight that she is back too!

I had forgotten that she loves to dance with fleece throws in the morning and did not put one of the no-frills type out for her and sure enough, between eating breakfast and her hike she stole one of the nice ones from the living room LOL She and Faelan were having a grand time playing tug - luckily no holes so a simple washing should do. She contented herself with one of the tug toys normally reserved for training 

I had planned to ease her into jumping, but noooooooooo, she had totally different ideas. WHile working obedience last night she started figure 8 jumping over a solid jump set to 24 for Faelan - twirling and dancing.

She is loving her hikes, loving her raw food and loving playing with us all. A good thing too, since we all missed her so.





Dallas Gold said:


> How is Miss Towhee this morning? I hope she's happy back at home with her family!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Aww, I am glad she is so happy!  I hope I can have the chance to meet her! I know I asked already but any chance she will be attending the puppy party?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have not yet decided .. Faelan has an agility trial about 1/2 hr north of the party which I may not go to to make sure I make the puppy party. If I do not go, then yes Towhee will most likely be there  If I do go to the trial, that would be a long day for Towhee to be sitting in the Xterra and then expected to be calm LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I try to avoid the puppy section (I hear the forum can spread a very contagious fever! LOL) so I'm just catching back up with this thread. Can't wait hear where everyone goes!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I try to avoid the puppy section (I hear the forum can spread a very contagious fever! LOL) so I'm just catching back up with this thread. Can't wait go hear where everyone goes!


Seriously. I'm now experiencing mild depression because I'm not getting one of these puppies.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

I understand!! Well if she does come I would love to be able to meet her and maybe get a picture of our little boy with her. We want to try and make a scrapbook of him. LOL I know we are crazy, but since we don't have kids and don't plan on it anytime soon he will be one spoiled, loved boy. 

I look forward to meeting you too hopefully at least! 



Sunrise said:


> I have not yet decided .. Faelan has an agility trial about 1/2 hr north of the party which I may not go to to make sure I make the puppy party. If I do not go, then yes Towhee will most likely be there  If I do go to the trial, that would be a long day for Towhee to be sitting in the Xterra and then expected to be calm LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am leaning towards skipping the trial so Towhee can go to her pups party - but I have been warned that her coat will be an absolute mess, so be prepared LOL Here is a shot of her in coat






Goldens4Life said:


> I understand!! Well if she does come I would love to be able to meet her and maybe get a picture of our little boy with her. We want to try and make a scrapbook of him. LOL I know we are crazy, but since we don't have kids and don't plan on it anytime soon he will be one spoiled, loved boy.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you too hopefully at least!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

She is definitely a beauty! I think I saw that picture on the Sunfire website under K9data. I showed that picture to everyone and told them that was the mom of our soon to be boy. They all said the same thing that she was definitely gorgeous!  As I'm sure she still will be even with her blowing her coat!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks 

Yes it is her current K9Data pic; I wanted to show a few sides of who she is  A lively girl who can also be calm and inquisitive. Oddly, she loses her pigmentation due to hormones - right now she does not have the black rims around her eyes while she normally does; I like that the pic shows that too.

Good thing I was advised to save my money on entering her in this years CCA though, between the coat and the pigmentation.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Oh, she is so happy  The boys are out of their minds with delight that she is back too!
> 
> I had forgotten that she loves to dance with fleece throws in the morning and did not put one of the no-frills type out for her and sure enough, between eating breakfast and her hike she stole one of the nice ones from the living room LOL She and Faelan were having a grand time playing tug - luckily no holes so a simple washing should do. She contented herself with one of the tug toys normally reserved for training
> 
> ...


Too cute! Everyone sounds happy that she is home. 
There are going to be some lucky, lucky puppy families out there soon. Any pups staying close by?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sep 4 2012 video*

Towhee has been so happy to be home ..... but ....

Playing this video taken Tues had her watching & licking my computer screen and trying to get to her pup pups


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few will be fairly local  and linked in via Facebook I hope.



hollyk said:


> Too cute! Everyone sounds happy that she is home.
> There are going to be some lucky, lucky puppy families out there soon. Any pups staying close by?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee has been so happy to be home ..... but ....
> 
> Playing this video taken Tues had her watching & licking my computer screen and trying to get to her pup pups
> 
> Puppies Sep 4 2012 - YouTube


Ohhhh that makes me sad. She had to leAve them at some point but I guess it's never easy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think she is much fonder of them away from her LOL Those sharp milk teeth were hurting her and she was dry, so was staying away from them several days before she came home ,,, I've heard some dams barely make it 5 weeks while others can go longer, but the pup pups are doing fine and Ms Towhee is much happier too.

Mother Nature is an amazing force, she always seems to know just how to guide us.




OutWest said:


> Ohhhh that makes me sad. She had to leAve them at some point but I guess it's never easy.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

i love the video!!! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Basy still insists in going in with her pups at 6.5 weeks. Her mom, and her half brother found the soundtrack of Towhee's pups disconcerting... Basy's grand mom was the worst. If she saw I was going to feed the pup's,,she would jump in and feed them. They were the worst eaters ever..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee has been so happy to be home ..... but ....
> 
> Playing this video taken Tues had her watching & licking my computer screen and trying to get to her pup pups


Awww, that's so sweet and sad at the same time.

Beautiful pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, sorry but I need to vent.

How can anyone watch puppies grow for 6 weeks, meet the pups at 5+ weeks, seem to be perfectly happy with their choice and even request more pictures of the sire & dam, and then at 6 weeks decide none of the girls will be dark enough and drop their deposit? (not anyone on this forum to my knowledge btw)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty shallow IMO! You know, I guess it's a good thing it happens before they take the puppy home instead of after, because someone who isn't so concerned about coloring will snap her up and be over the moon with happiness. Sorry this happened though. It reminds me of a Golden a rescue took in-and the owner said their "tastes had changed". Really now??? :doh:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Okay, sorry but I need to vent.
> 
> How can anyone watch puppies grow for 6 weeks, meet the pups at 5+ weeks, seem to be perfectly happy with their choice and even request more pictures of the sire & dam, and then at 6 weeks decide none of the girls will be dark enough and drop their deposit? (not anyone on this forum to my knowledge btw)



I don't get it. Makes absolutely no sense to me. I truly don't understand getting hung up on the shade of a golden.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

People get really hung up on color. It seems a little ridiculous to me to eyeball a 6 week puppy and decide she'll never be dark enough some day. I just want a healthy dog. While I love my dark gold boys, neither choice was about color at all. If a pup was one iota more likely to be healthy or one iota more likely to have the temperament and drive we like, that would be the one I'd want.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Okay, sorry but I need to vent.
> 
> How can anyone watch puppies grow for 6 weeks, meet the pups at 5+ weeks, seem to be perfectly happy with their choice and even request more pictures of the sire & dam, and then at 6 weeks decide none of the girls will be dark enough and drop their deposit? (not anyone on this forum to my knowledge btw)


Wow, that's shallow. Some people want the picture perfect family, at any cost. I adopted my DD from Russia, and I heard a sad tale while doing so. There was a family who had accepted a referral, flown to Russia to complete the adoption, and turned the child down because his hair was _too red_. I think some people don't know the meaning of the word family. I'm glad your puppy will go to someone who wants her.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

That is awful! But I agree with DallasGold that it is a good thing they didn't take the puppy home and then decide that, because who knows what could have happened. I personally wanted a lighter male from the litter but would be happy no matter what as long as he is healthy and happy because in my eyes he will still be the perfect dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it is a good thing they backed out now  If a shade difference causes them to decide on not getting a pup, what would happen if the pup chewed something or kept them up the first few nights? 

So yes, I am happy they decided before they got the pup rather than later. I do want all my Towhee's pups to go to their forever homes where they will be loved and appreciated for all that they are!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally stupid. I have had the reverse issue, oh I want the lightest one... Although, I also can't stand the people who think that the first pup that acknowledges them is the one....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When it comes to golden retriever puppies, I am colorblind--they are all precious!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I do want all my Towhee's pups to go to their forever homes where they will be loved and appreciated for all that they are!!



Clearly these people were not good enough for any puppy much less one of Towhee's beautiful babies.... how lucky to dodge this bullet. She will now be able to go to the home she was truly mean for!


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for all the pics and videos--makes waiting to get our GR 'Lucy' this week a little easier


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! I just returned from my puppy fix and maybe it is because I am no longer going up there every day, but they are beyond precious  

They have reached the dangerous to go visit stage since they are adorable little fluff balls that pull shoe laces, get between your feet, come when called, lick your face, climb into your lap to be held, nibble your finger and just love being alive.

A few found retrievable objects and they were running and playing and climbing the stairs and exploring bushes … 
No pictures since I was honestly too delighted to be interacting with them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Golden puppies are the best!


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

AWWW, that's so exciting. I'm glad they are doing so well!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stud dog owners (Kathi & Chuck) are visiting the pups tonight  I will be heading up shortly to dine with Barb & then meet up with Kathi & Chuck. 

Hard to believe they will be heading to their new homes so soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad they changed their minds now! This pup will be loved by someone more worthy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today we had the puppy party & test. These pups were remarkably uniform in their results - yes there were some slightly higher drives or slightly more interest in say retrieving among the 8, but all very nice  Towhee enjoyed seeing her pups again and was even trying to entice Green Boy to play ... 

Green boy is on his way to his new home and I will let his new people introduce him 

The pups will start leaving for their new homes and I truly wish long healthy lives filled with joy & love to the pups & their people. Barb has already determined most of the placements. I will miss the pups and hope to maintain contact through Facebook & GRF.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

6 of Towhee's pups have already left for their new homes; they were 8 weeks old yesterday. By all reports they are doing great.

The remaining boy may be going home today, he is ummm, the most lively (read rambunctious) so needs really careful placement. If we cannot find the perfect home, this is the boy that will be coming to live with me  Actually I am drawn to this puppy and have been since day 1 ....

The remaining girl is being held back for a bit so she is not being introduced or available for now.

They did not even live with me and yet I feel both emptiness at their not being there for lunch times visits and a joy that they have helped complete so many homes. Towhee on the other hand, is fully happy, playful and energetic; she still needs to regain weight, muscle tone etc but is well on her way!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To was fun, wasn't it? It has been twelve years since I have had only one pup at a time. I forgot how easy it can be! Basil and Gabby are having so much fun playing with each other.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> The remaining boy may be going home today, he is ummm, the most lively (read rambunctious) so needs really careful placement. If we cannot find the perfect home, this is the boy that will be coming to live with me  Actually I am drawn to this puppy and have been since day 1 ....


Don't look too hard for that "perfect home" for him. I'm looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*No puppy for me*

red boy (collar color purple but he is red) will be going to his new home this Saturday. These pups will all have such amazing lives that I really feel blessed.

I was kind of looking forward to adding this pup to my home, but now the litter that is being planned for a few years out will have a pup with my name on it 

In the meantime, Towhee and I will start competing for her titles :wave:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> red boy (collar color purple but he is red) will be going to his new home this Saturday. These pups will all have such amazing lives that I really feel blessed.
> 
> I was kind of looking forward to adding this pup to my home, but now the litter that is being planned for a few years out will have a pup with my name on it
> 
> In the meantime, Towhee and I will start competing for her titles :wave:


What kind of home will he be going to? Will he be an agility dog? It's great that you found him a great home but sad that you didn't get to keep the little bundle of energy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a bummer. Big frowny face. I know it's better for you, but I had gotten a little attached.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He will be going to a home that loves, loves, loves his sire and may do agility and obedience, but mostly wants an active companion and loves the look of not only Ty but all the offspring of Ty's that she has seen.

She is a friend of Ty's owner, and was highly recommended as a great home with potential for performance, but mostly a deep desire for a little red goden boy !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It is so wonderful to hear that all of Towhee's pups are safely tucked into loving homes.
Time flies, so before you know it you will be bring home a very special Towhee pup of your own.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Orange girl is the final puppy at Barb's and she will be heading to her new home tomorrow. She too would have left on Saturday but for an out of state funeral that needed to be attended.

She was going to be held back, but the perfect home was found for her.

You know, I have to say my admiration for Barb grows by the day. The care she takes, the compassion and love of her dogs & pups and even how she is willing to turn people away if she feels they are not a good fit.


----------

